# The Big Red Monster



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

I'm not sure who all on CL is a wine drinker, but I have an itch every once in a while for a nice red wine. I know many of you are into the finer whiskeys and strongers beers, so I know there has to be a few out there who drink a bottle of wine every once in a blue moon. My girlfriend surprised me yesterday with a bottle of red wine labeled "THE BIG RED MONSTER." Of course the label was flashy and was meant to catch your eye. Most people think........pfft marketing deal, must be a crappy drink. Boy was that assumption wrong. From the get go you realize that its a stronger wine. The alcohol content is 14.8%. I found out after finishing my first bottle that it needs to sit uncorked for atleast half an hour before drinking, but that's okay. The second bottle I had today I let sit uncorked for an hour before drinking and it has a much better taste. The first thing I noticed was the alcohol flavor subsided a little bit, thus bringing out the true flavors of the wine. The label and reviews say its a good cheap wine that you can eat with pretty much any large meal. I had the second bottle with a large cheese pizza and it worked well. The first bottle I had just by itself while playing some halo and was equally as pleasant. The one place I know that carries this bottle is World Market. I looked online at specs and it seems they do not carry the bottle. For $9.99 you cant go wrong trying it out.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

hmm that looks tasty. I'll have to get some for the family for christmas.

BTW I think this should be in the "five o'clock somewhere" section.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Food, drink who gives a sh*t LOL, hey David are you old enough to be drinking that  I drink red wine every once in a while, maybe every other blue moon. If I see it I'll give it a shot!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Food, drink who gives a sh*t LOL, hey David are you old enough to be drinking that  I drink red wine every once in a while, maybe every other blue moon. If I see it I'll give it a shot!


oh hush up old man! ill bring ya a bottle for the holidays.....


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

Hey I am there with you guys... It sounds good. David, have you tried any of the cheap, cheap, cheap Aussie reds like Little Penguin or Yellow Tail? How does it compare to those?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

sounds tasty


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

sysrock said:


> Hey I am there with you guys... It sounds good. David, have you tried any of the cheap, cheap, cheap Aussie reds like Little Penguin or Yellow Tail? How does it compare to those?


Actually you'd be surprised by the cheap Yellow Tail wines..........Their red actually was on this years Top 100 Wines for 2007. Yeah...a grocery store quality wine made it onto the top 100 wines for the year. I actually havnt had either of the two cheap wines you speak of, but I'll be sure to get a bottle of the yellow tail next time I'm at the grocery.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

sysrock said:


> Hey I am there with you guys... It sounds good. David, have you tried any of the cheap, cheap, cheap Aussie reds like Little Penguin or Yellow Tail? How does it compare to those?


I've had the Yellow Tail Shiraz and it was pretty good. Picked it up on a special for $5.99/bottle. A good wine for burgers or a nice steak.

Just on label alone, I'll have to find a bottle of the 'Monster' for Christmas w/the family!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I cracked open a bottle of two buck chuck, Charles Shaw, Merlot. My wife and I bought a case in 2000. 7 years in a wine fridge did it wonders. I still cant believe that the wine was $2.00 a bottle


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

wine is kinda like cigars........just because its expensive doesnt mean it tastes better!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

The label looks very interesting; 
I'll be on the lookout for it.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

I do not think Yellow Tail is a good wine at all. It always ranks low in the ratings too. Its like the Backwoods of cigars.
Little Penguin is good. Try Goya, Molly Dooker, The Ripper, and Hahn Vinyard Shira/z


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

b128thopen said:


> I do not think Yellow Tail is a good wine at all. It always ranks low in the ratings too.


Okay, so anyway, I read this a few weeks ago and really wanted to drink these again fresh in case the vintages released this year were crap. After very, very careful consideration, I have come to the conclusion that your wrong. Your not even close to right your so wrong. I really think you need to try Yellow Tail again. Next I checked the ratings for Yellow Tail. Wine Spectator, the Cigar Aficionado of the wine world, gave the Yellow Tail Shiraz Reserve 2005 a 90, not bad in my opinion (and, I think, anyone elses) for an $11 bottle of wine. It was also in Wine Spectators 2007 Top 100 Wines. The Cab is also good in my opinion. Try it again, I think you might like it this time around.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I have had both the yellow tail and the little penguin cab sav and they were both pretty good, but then again I am no wine aficionado ...


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

My wife and I buy Little Boomey ,and also Yellow Tail frequently, they are both very good from the reds to the whites and quite cheap as well. If you drink alot of wine as we sometimes do that is the way to go in my opinion. Flint


----------

